

Ask HN: What are most undervalued places for masters in CS around the world? - fakeer

There are Ivy ones and then there are the famous schools after them. There must more tech schools/ universities all around the world.
======
itsyogesh
Indian Institute of Technology Bombay, they seem to have product most of the
tech people who are in India as well as overseas. Take a look at their alumni
list. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IIT_Bombay#Notable_alumni>

~~~
fakeer
I passed from a NIT. In my current company there are many people from IITs and
other places. Two of my colleague in _my_ team have done their PG from IITD
and IITKgp respectively - UG non-IIT. My lead is a IITB pass-out (2006 ECE),
going for his masters to Columbia. My best friend has a combined MSc(5 yr,
Math & Sc Computing) from IITK and a MS from UvA Holland. All of them have
said just one thing, IITs are great for UG, but if you can, avoid the place
for a masters.

Anyway thanks a lot for mentioning. Will sure check that design course they
offer via CEED.

------
Irishsteve
Research or taught?

Edinburgh, Cambridge in the UK have nice courses.

